# How many Apps do you actually use?



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

Google Play store is filled with loads of apps, but I wonder how many apps do you actually use on a* day to day basis*? 

for me, 3G watchdog, Wifi File Transfer (pro), Tapatalk, Reddit is Fun, Bookmyshow, Flipkart/ebay, IMDB, Google apps, Email Client(Exchange). That's the only ones I really use.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 2, 2014)

I use 
ES file explorer 
Titanium Backup 
Flipkart
Cloudmagic (email client)
Greenify
Timely (alarm)
Instagram,facebook,whatsapp,
Drippler, 
Tapatalk
m-indicator
Feedly (news reader)
Zooper widget
Xposed apps
Utorrent
Onefootball
Dropbox 


*
Almost on a daily basis.

*




_Update:_

Also 
9gag
YouTube
Music
Airdroid
Superbeam
Quick remote


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

Greenify, KeePassDroid, Office Suite Pro, Titanium Backup, ES File Explorer, My Data Manager, Clean Master, Tapatalk, Whatsapp, Boat Browser, Dolphin Zero,  QuickPic, MX Player, PlayerPro. I haven't mentioned the games though.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 2, 2014)

I used these before loosing my andro : 

Android Assistant
Flash transfer
TubeMate
Music app (from lenovo)
Hike
Whatsapp
MXPlayer
File Manager
Dropbox
FlashLight


and the launcher ofcourse.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Regular basis : 

Facebook
whatsapp
Gmail
yahoo mail
Cricbuzz
File Commander
Opera Mini
ATP/WTA live score
Flashlight
App Lock 
Runtastic
IMDB
MX player
Tapatalk
TrueCaller
English Dictionary

Occassional usage : ( mainly games ) : 

Software Data cable
Clean master
Real racing 3
NFS Most wanted
Logo Quiz
Quizup
Virtua Tennis
ngpay
Flipkart


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 2, 2014)

any one know about anything like reverse tethering, 
please let me know. 
reverse tethering = using internet on your Mobile while using the connection of your PC


----------



## Cookie (Jun 2, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> any one know about anything like reverse tethering,
> please let me know.
> reverse tethering = using internet on your Mobile while using the connection of your PC



Connectify.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 2, 2014)

Cookie said:


> Connectify.



sorry, I didn't mention that I need a wired solution (I mean via a USB Cable)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> any one know about anything like reverse tethering,
> please let me know.
> reverse tethering = using internet on your Mobile while using the connection of your PC



USB tunnel:

[Tool][Windows Only][Root] Android Reverse Tethering 3.19 - xda-developers


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2014)

So there was already a thread about "Must have apps". Even I made a list  on my blog. But this thread seems to be different. The Apps I  "actually" use. Interesting.

I guess, apps like *Launcher*, *Dialer*, *Messaging*, *People *(contacts) and *Gallery *(includes camera app) need not to be mentioned. Since those are by default used by everyone. So what other apps... Hmm..
So, let's see the apps I use through a fictional story (based on real events)...

I can't wake up in the morning unless the *Alarm *plays a  random song from my list of favourite songs. So that's one. Then I need  to watch what time it is when I *finally* wake up. *Clock and weather* widget it is. That counts as an app too.

While traveling to office I would listen to my songs on *TTPod *and chat with friends on *WhatsApp *and *Telegram*. I would also surf some forum on *Tapatalk *since it's just unavoidable. 

Now I am office. I pretend to work for sometime. Then I would need some  break and I would goto breakout area where I see one of my colleague  have this amazing trailer of a latest movie, "Edge of Tomorrow". I just  need to watch this and have it on my phone too. I would use *ShareIt *app to transfer the video to my phone in seconds (it uses wireless tethering to do that). I would view the video using *MXPlayer *on my phone. Wow the trailer is amazing and I need to make a post about it on my FB Page. So I use *Pages manager* to do that. I don't use Twitter or I could have used *Hootsuite *to update on multi platforms.

Now its lunch time. And I had forgot to check whether I published that  article on my website which I was drafting late night. I would use *WordPress *app to make final changes and "publish" the article. I could have also uploaded any media on the web server using *ConnectBot*.

I can now view how my recent blog looks like on the browser like *Opera *or *Chrome*. I can also use Chrome to read articles which arrives via RSS feed like *Flipboard* or *Appy Geek* which I on the loose after lunch.

Oh dear, its month end! Did my salary came? I would quickyl check it from my bank's app. Be it *ICICI *or *Citibank*. Even *Canara Bank* have an app now. I left for home early since I remembered I had some shopping to do. I referred the list I made using *ColorNote *or a task application like *Astrid *to remind me of some things I have to do shopping for.

I am on the Metro platform now and want to goto a market very far. An app of *DMRC Metro* guides me before I get lost. (Yea, asking from people would have helped too, but I have been taught not to talk to strangers ).

While I am traveling to the market I would play some games on my mobile. Anything like *Asphalt 8* or a quick race of *Subway Surfer*  could help me avoid the strangers I was talking about earlier. Oh  wait.. did I see someone playing this good looking game I haven't seen  earlier? Lets just download it through *Play store* and get started to break his record.

While shopping I can use my *Barcode application* to  quickly scan and get to know the exact date of manufacture so that I  don't pickup old stuff. (Mom would have loved a portable Barcode scanner  when she shops. I can be a barcode scanner for her anytime now.) While I  am shopping I would simply compare the prices of the stuff from online.  *Flipkart *app it is.

Well, its about time now. Time to return home. I don't really know I can  afford to catch another metro in the rush hour of evening. Lets just  call a cab using an *app I still have to find on Google play* (cause I know there is one) and reach to my home keeping an eye on the driver, meter and *Google maps*. I don't want him to drive me home using the longest route, do I?

Anyway I reached home. Now which app? Well, at home I would keep my  phone in one corner. I won't use any other app now since I don't need  them to communicate with my family members. Enough apps for today. Maybe  I would need to use more apps like *Dropbox *when I need to share some documents with my friend, or *Endomondo*, when I need to track how much calorie I burn after a quick jog, or *AndChat *to chat on IRC with digit forum members. For now... its the end of the day and I need some rest. _Screen locked._


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] : Like Button is missing


----------



## Anorion (Jun 2, 2014)

keep trying out the photo and music apps


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
"Like" button is really missing!!!


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 2, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] like button is missing


----------



## srkmish (Jun 2, 2014)

Watsapp
Tapatalk
MXplayer
Youtube
Games - SS/TR2
ES File explorer
Browser .. duh
IMDB
Cricbuzz (Occasionally)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 2, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] - Buddy, you really post with full emotions like none other. 

And yeah, I'd like to kill who killed like button.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 3, 2014)

(Not listing the default applications) (not including special purpose rarely used applications)


WhatsApp (/ Telegram / BBM)
Tapatalk
Rediffmail (/ Yahoo Mail)
Full Battery & Theft Alarm
BatteryBot
MPE Tasks / Simply Note / MPE Notes
No Frills Calendar
Tweet Lanes
Firefox ( / Opera / Opera Mini)
ES File Explorer (/ OI File Manager)
Caller Name Talker
2G-3G OnOff
Super Backup
DiskUsage
Clean Master
System Monitor
Signal Notification(free)
NotiSysinfo
Flipboard
RedReader Beta
Episodify
Frequency
Call Planner
OI Safe
KDE Connect
moneycontrol
PicSay
OsmAnd
Pushbullet
QuickPic
Flashlight
Aldiko Reader
VLC


------------

How come no one seems to be using VLC? I have tried both the relatively stable Beta version and nightly Alphas and both are quite stable and work well for me. The ad-free experience is really peaceful.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 3, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> How come no one seems to be using VLC? I have tried both the relatively stable Beta version and nightly Alphas and both are quite stable and work well for me. The ad-free experience is really peaceful.



Lack of file/folder browser like that of mx player.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for overwhelming response guys. Really appreciated.
I had just returned from office yesterday when I decided to narrate my story in the form of an article on this thread. So many grammar and spelling errors ensued. I am not going to correct them 

You don't really need 'likes' to show your appreciation.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Now I am office. *I pretend to work for sometime.* Then I would need some  break and I would goto breakout area where I see one of my colleague  have this amazing trailer of a latest movie, "Edge of Tomorrow".



  Great post [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] !


----------



## Minion (Jun 17, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> How come no one seems to be using VLC? I have tried both the relatively stable Beta version and nightly Alphas and both are quite stable and work well for me. The ad-free experience is really peaceful.



VLC is not stable and it may or may not work according to device. VLC causes problem with my Moto E and Sony Tipo. Dice player too is Ad free you may try that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]: which Barcode application u use? googleplay url


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]: which Barcode application u use? googleplay url



This one: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.zxing.client.android


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2014)

Apps I use:

MX Player
BS Player (when mx fails)
UC Browser
Whatsapp
BBM
GMail
FB
Candy Crush Saga (current level 251)
Push Ups 
Clean Master
SD Maid
ES File Explorer (don't need any other File Manager)
Greenify
Xender
KingSoft Office
Youtube
Skype
Torch









Vyom said:


> This one: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.zxing.client.android


Thanks


----------



## Manju.s (Jun 24, 2014)

Which is the best app to download videos ??


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 24, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> Which is the best app to download videos ??



Tubemate.


----------



## Manju.s (Jun 25, 2014)

Yup. Before I was using tubemate only.. But suddenly it is not downloading.. When I click on videos in some website. It's just playing  and not asking to open with tubemate ..


----------



## rajeshxxx (Jun 26, 2014)

Uc browser is the best app


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

i use: 

Adfree
Aldiko
Avast Antivirus
Chrome
CleanMaster
Daddy was a Thief 
Drive
DroidWall
Flashlight
Fruit Ninja
Gmail
Google Now
GTA V Map
hike
Hill Climb Racing
Indian Rail
Jalvasco World Cup [for the FIFA WC]
Jetpack Joyride
Maps
Merriam Webster
FB Messenger
MX Player
Offroad Legends
Painless GRE
Photo Gallery
PicsArt
Play Store
Root Browser
Sheets
Skype
Steam
Stickman Base Jumper
Subway Surfer
Super Backup
Super SU
Tapatalk
TOI
Whatsapp
WPS Office (Kingsoft)
Youtube


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 27, 2014)

The Apps that i use daily

AdFree
Adobe Reader
Alarmdroid
Daily Expense Manager
DMD Panorama
ES File Manager
Fb Messenger
Gmail
Google Now
Greenify
Internet Speed Meter
MX Player
Opera Mini
Paytm
PlayerPro
Steam
Tapatalk
Titanium Backup
Tubemate
Whatsapp +


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

whats Whatsapp + ??

the paid version?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2014)

Add these:

Xposed Framework
Gravitybox
Intelli3G
Xad
Xprivacy


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> whats Whatsapp + ??
> 
> the paid version?



No, its the modified version of whatsapp. It has many great features which normal version doesnt.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 27, 2014)

Where do you get it?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 27, 2014)

^ google it. Many links pop up. Not available on play store


----------



## chitvan (Jun 27, 2014)

Tasker (autovoice, secure settings, notification listener)
To do task manager
Calendar snooze
colornote
greenify
WhatsApp
book my show
Goggle+
Quick shortcut maker
power toggles
xtream alarm
Mixplorer
Taptu
internet speed meter lite
zomato
quick pic
super backup
Snapseed
Superbeam


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 30, 2014)

So many apps here. I dont even own an android/ios/wp device. Stuck with a Nokia 2690 n Nokia N73


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2014)

Whatsapp
Opera Mini
Greenify
Pushbullet
Keep
Swiftkey
Google Hindi Input
Sygic
Truecaller
Links2sd
Jump Desktop
Quickpic
Snapdeal (100rs of with app purchase  )

and the most important 



Spoiler



Play Store 



You might want to share feedback of apps *www.digit.in/forum/mobile-apps/180852-review-your-apps-games-here.html


----------



## Manju.s (Jun 30, 2014)

How to use grenify application ??


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> How to use grenify application ??



You just install the app, and hope that it will magically boost your battery ten times, like many believe after installing it.


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> How to use grenify application ??



Install it and choose the apps which keeps on running in background sucking data, battery and ram and most important you might not want to hibernate apps which gives you active notifications like whatsapp, facebook etc.

When an app is hibernated just start it and it would be working as normal


----------



## R2K (Aug 24, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So there was already a thread about "Must have apps". Even I made a list  on my blog. But this thread seems to be different. The Apps I  "actually" use. Interesting.
> 
> I guess, apps like *Launcher*, *Dialer*, *Messaging*, *People *(contacts) and *Gallery *(includes camera app) need not to be mentioned. Since those are by default used by everyone. So what other apps... Hmm..
> So, let's see the apps I use through a fictional story (based on real events)...
> ...



Or your smartphone is managing your life. How did you live before you got your smartphone ?


----------



## srkmish (Aug 24, 2014)

ha ha ha. We have all become zombies staring at electronic screens all day and even the most minor inconvenience in life has to be somehow rectified with an app.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 24, 2014)

R2K said:


> Or your smartphone is managing your life. How did you live before you got your smartphone ?



I would love to post a story about my life when I didn't have a smartphone, but sadly I don't have enough time. 
So I would just keep it short and say, life wouldn't the same of course. *Mom *or an *alarm clock* would wake me not the alarm app. 

I would have listened to songs on *FM radio* instead of TTPod. I won't be communicating with friends over Whatsapp, rather would *just talk *if I had a phone. Or plain old *SMS*. Of course SMS plan would have taken place instead of Internet plan.

I would have been watching trailers on *Youtube *instead of my smartphones. Lunchtime would be spend just '*eating*'. News would have come through *gossips *or that one TV in the cafetaria.

I would have still shopped but maybe I wouldn't be able to choose best things or would not have been able to choose from lowest prices. *Bargain *skills would have been needed then, where I am very bad. So in short probably I would just have been *ripped off*.

I won't be able to hire a cab since I wouldn't have trusted the *intentions *of drivers. And would have to* ask strangers* for directions in new places, no matter how confusing they themselves must have been.

Life would have been radically different without a smartphone. I would have to carry* digital camera* everywhere. I would have to stand in *queues *at a lot of places.

Well, life would not have been half as bad probably even without a smartphone.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 25, 2014)

R2K said:


> How did you live before you got your smartphone ?


Porn 



Spoiler



Sorry, but could not resist


----------



## Minion (Sep 1, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> How to use grenify application ??



Better use snapdragon battery guru that will reduce your battery drain without compromising on smartphone feature.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 4, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> The Apps that i use daily
> 
> AdFree
> Adobe Reader
> ...


this one??*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.internet.speed.meter.lite&hl=en


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2014)

Everybody share in this format  I use all apps present on my phone so I shared all...

```
ADM Pro: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dv.adm.pro[/url]
Adobe Reader: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adobe.reader[/url]
AirDroid: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid[/url]
Android L Keyboard: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.shenye.android.inputmethod.latin[/url]
Camera: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.GoogleCamera[/url]
Chrome: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.android.chrome[/url]
Chrome Beta: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chrome.beta[/url]
ClearFocus: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=personal.andreabasso.clearfocus[/url]
DashClock Widget: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nurik.roman.dashclock[/url]
Dictionary Premium: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dictionary.paid[/url]
Docs: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs.editors.docs[/url]
Drive: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs[/url]
DroidLight: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.motorola.dlight[/url]
ES File Explorer: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.estrongs.android.pop[/url]
Elevate: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wonder[/url]
Facebook: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.katana[/url]
Flipkart eBooks: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flipkart.fkreader[/url]
Gmail: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.gm[/url]
Goggles: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.unveil[/url]
Google Keyboard: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.inputmethod.latin[/url]
Google Now Launcher: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.launcher[/url]
Google Play Books: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.books[/url]
Google Play Games: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.play.games[/url]
Google Play Music: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.music[/url]
Google Play Store: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.android.vending[/url]
Google Search: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox[/url]
Hangouts: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.talk[/url]
Impress Remote: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.libreoffice.impressremote[/url]
Keep: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.keep[/url]
MX Player: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mxtech.videoplayer.ad[/url]
Maps: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.maps[/url]
Meme Generator Free: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zombodroid.MemeGenerator[/url]
Month: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.candl.chronos[/url]
Opera: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opera.browser[/url]
PicSay Pro: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shinycore.picsaypro[/url]
Psiphon: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.psiphon3[/url]
Pushbullet: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pushbullet.android[/url]
Quickoffice: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quickoffice.android[/url]
Software Data Cable: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.damiapp.softdatacable[/url]
Sound Search for Google Play: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.ears[/url]
Terminal Emulator: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jackpal.androidterm[/url]
The Whip: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.developdroid.android.whip[/url]
Translate: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.translate[/url]
WhatsApp: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.whatsapp[/url]
Wikipedia: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.wikipedia[/url]
WordPress: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.wordpress.android[/url]
YouTube: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.youtube[/url]
m-Indicator: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobond.mindicator[/url]
tTorrent: [url]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hu.tagsoft.ttorrent.lite[/url]
```

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> whats Whatsapp + ??
> 
> the paid version?



Modified version of whatsapp... with paid IAP to unlock all features. Better avoid it!


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 5, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Modified version of whatsapp... with paid IAP to unlock all features. Better avoid it!


Why avoid it!?

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> this one??*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.internet.speed.meter.lite&hl=en



Yes thats the one


----------



## tech2050 (Sep 5, 2014)

i am using 

instafusion 
tankboom


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Why avoid it!?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Who is the dev for whatspp+ version you use, is it safe??

- - - Updated - - -

Is app taken from another dev allowed to use/edit by ourself and release?


----------



## lywyre (Sep 5, 2014)

On my Defy+, KitKat 4.4.4 

Daily

Whatsapp
Default browser
Chess
Flipboard

Frequently

Maps (and sometimes My Tracks)
Keep
Flipkart
FileManager(requires root)
MyAirtel
ICICI
Breeze (StanChart)

Rarely

SuperBeam (WiFi)
SuperBackup (Backup/Restore)

Very Rarely

Ringdroid
Wallpaper remover


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 6, 2014)

amjath said:


> Who is the dev for whatspp+ version you use, is it safe??



Its modded by rafalense. Yes its safe.
- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Is app taken from another dev allowed to use/edit by ourself and release?


I dont get what you are asking ?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 6, 2014)

amjath said:


> Who is the dev for whatspp+ version you use, is it safe??
> Is app taken from another dev allowed to use/edit by ourself and release?


Yes as long as you provide proper credit and follow licencing. e.g. Some app are licensed under Creative commons with commercial use. 


ariftwister said:


> Why avoid it!?



He is charging money for pro features which he just added on core whatsapp! Obviously against all T&C.
No quick updates, security upgrades and patches. (As he have to fork each time new major release comes out)
For each update people keep searching for cracks and blackhatters know how to attcak them. osama gareeb and all that sh!ts, I once found my friend's phone full of ads and BitCoin mining underneath.


----------



## BarryShaw (Oct 2, 2014)

I generally use TrueCaller, Google+ ,Life360, SubwaySurfer, Whatsapp, Gmail.. and i am very well satisfied..
all online casino


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So there was already a thread about "Must have apps". Even I made a list  on my blog. But this thread seems to be different. The Apps I  "actually" use. Interesting.
> 
> I guess, apps like *Launcher*, *Dialer*, *Messaging*, *People *(contacts) and *Gallery *(includes camera app) need not to be mentioned. Since those are by default used by everyone. So what other apps... Hmm..
> So, let's see the apps I use through a fictional story (based on real events)...
> ...


Ohh boy


----------



## Vyom (Oct 2, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Ohh boy



What's your obsession with "Boy". It's in your TDF name too.


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Ohh boy



Y u read all old posts, so much bored


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> What's your obsession with "Boy". It's in your TDF name too.


Nothing 

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Y u read all old posts, so much bored


i am bored


----------



## Vyom (Oct 2, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Nothing
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I hope you read the follow up post I did on how I would have managed life without a smartphone.


----------



## preetikarmakar (Jan 20, 2015)

Apps *I Actually use* are;

Facebook
camera
Flashlight
whatsapp
Xender
Weline
Wechat
S Planner
Skype
Pleco
Video player
Music Player
youtube


----------



## furtune252 (Jan 31, 2015)

I use gmail, Google+, youtube, whats app, Quick office, boat browser, clean master, CM security, Facebook and twitter in my everyday life...


----------

